# 10 Hour Off Shore with Capt. Brandon Edgar on the Lickety Split



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow what a day we had. Left Zekes at 0630 for a Off shore grouper trip, With a crew of by chance forum members. what a small world, Ive been trying to get up with Brandon Edgar for over 5 years and when I do there are two other forum members on board. Helo Hunter (Jeff) and TripleC (Dale) of course Ms Penny was with me. and another guy name Ivan. any way Head on off shore about 35 miles beautiful skies and flat seas, start dropping 330 feet. (no electric reels), man what a job.
































started catching scamp and red grouper and beeliners almost immediatly. sure is a job hand cranking a 20 lb grouper up from 330 feet, fished till about 2 pm and started heading in, from the weather report on the radio we knew we were in for a bumpy ride back. they were calling for 55 mph winds and heavy rain in elberta and orange beach to perdido. well we were about 6 miles from the pass and all hell broke loose. I swear we hit water spout, it was solid black and raining extremely hard when all of a sudden we were hit by at least a 50 mph wind it blew the front of the boat 90 degrees to the port side and almost blew us over so capt. Edgar throttled up and headed west to out run the storm.









We ended running all the way to Mobile bay and coming back around through the Intra Coastal, and it still wasnt over, the storm was headed west so we had to run through it anyway, but at least the winds were not as bad. by the time we made it to Lulu's it opened up to blue skies. we were soaking wet and freezing cold. All in all it was a very eventful day and the best thing is we all made it back to the dock safely and we caught fish. cant wait to do it again..


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Tub of Fish there......


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

I never leave the do with out foul weather gear... the coldest i have ever been in my life was in july in the gulf in what you just experienced !!! winter.. you know its coming.. JULY its 100 + then you get a 30 deg temp drop and rain that is 50 deg colder than the air tem... OMG it gets cold !! Glad yall made it in safe and killed fish !!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt. Brandon is the man to catch fish. That boat of his is crazy fast! Hope I can get on his schedule when mine opens up.

We were east of that Beast of a storm yesterday. Just managed to squeeze in a gap between it and another over Destin. Didn't even get very wet!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

sure is good to be back on dry land. Wow what a ride.


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

Were y'all at the Elbow?


----------

